# what do i need to start rhinestone



## cainer77 (Oct 12, 2011)

i currently do vinyl graphics and vinyl heat transfer shirts and thinking about rhinestone designs, questions i have what do i need to start? which program i currently use flexisign and have a heat press.. next questions where can i buy the program if its needed and the stones to get going. thanks


----------



## binks (Mar 17, 2014)

I have the same question. If starting a rhinestone business, is there software to buy to do the artwork and digitize the rhinestones yourself and then outsource to a vendor to print?


----------



## btwice (Mar 20, 2011)

Your best bet is to visit ioline.com . They have the best rhinestone machine package on the market. The only problem they are not the cheapest on the market.


----------



## binks (Mar 17, 2014)

So how does Ioline compare to the Cams 1v-2p machine?


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

They are really hard to compare. The cams is three times faster and doesn't require special tape. I also think the cams would last a lot longer as far as the parts and the actual machine.

Scott


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

Seps Graphics specializes in this. http://www.sepsgraphics.com
Give a call, ask for Cheryl, she will tell you everything you need to know.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

You need a vinyl cutter, heat press, rhinestone software,template material, transfer tape, rhinestones, tweezers,brush and your set...


----------



## Sunjoa (Oct 25, 2011)

cainer77 said:


> i currently do vinyl graphics and vinyl heat transfer shirts and thinking about rhinestone designs, questions i have what do i need to start? which program i currently use flexisign and have a heat press.. next questions where can i buy the program if its needed and the stones to get going. thanks


The simplest way to get started to is to buy a "starter kit" from one of the Preferred Vendors" listed on the left side side of the screen. These kits generally will include the basic equipment you need: tweezers, brush, base, some stones, etc. In addition you will need to purchase some pre-cut templates of designs that you like. If you want more control of the designs you will need a program for developing your designs and a vinyl cutter, or if you have a bunch of cash you can purchase a machine that sets the rhinestones and then you will use the software specific to that machine. A heat press will be required regardless. It is needed to set the rhinestones on to the material/garment. There are rhinestone specific forums on facebook for additional research. Hope this helps.

Dane


----------

